# CPC looking for a remote job in NJ



## s.jaber89@gmail.com (Sep 1, 2014)

Hello,

I am currently working for a billing company where i handle charge entry, coding, pulling of op-reports, TES Edits (which is the task I do from home once a week),and much more.

I am looking for a more remote job where it involves any sort of billing/coding.
I am very hard and responsible worker. please call me at 201-923-5411.

Thank you for your time and consideration.

Siham Jaber


----------



## veddy (Sep 11, 2014)

*Remote coding positions*

Job Title: Remote Certified Coders/Auditors Wanted 50 Positions available
Employer:	MedSave USA
Type:	Hourly Part-TimeFull-Time
Skills:	HCC or Chronic Condition coding/auditing (Ability to work remotely)
Specialties:	Minimum 2 years coding experience with previous HCC or Chronic Condition Coding experience
Required Certifications:	CCSP RHIA,RHIT or CPMA,one of the following CPC,CCS,CPC-H
Preferred Certifications:	CCSP RHIA,CPC-H,CCS,one of the following CPC,RHIT or CPMA
Required Experience:	1 to 2 years
Preferred Experience:	3 to 4 years
Location:	Hauppauge, NY
Date Posted:	9/4/2014
MedSave, a National Record Retrieval and Coding Company is currently looking for Amazingly Talented AAPC and/or AHIMA Certified Medical Coders and Auditors to work remotely coding charts from the comfort of your home office .

We currently have an additional 50 positions open for strong dedicated professional coders seeking a fulfilling and dynamic career providing superior coding and excellent customer service to our clients.  

Our certified coders review, analyze, and code diagnostic information within a patient's medical record based on client specific guidelines.  Each coder will ensure compliance with established ICD-9, CM coding guidelines, third party reimbursement policies, regulations and accreditation guidelines.

Both Part Time (20hrs/week) and Full Time (40hrs/week) available work on your schedule from the comfort of your  home office.  



Applying
Apply online at: https://www.smartrecruiters.com/Med...ditors-wanted-for-remote-hcc-coding-positions

or send resume to careers@medsaveusa.co


----------

